# Australia members



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

You guys have glass headlights on your 200sx's (s14) right? If so do any of you know where some can be purchased for a reasonable price in Australia, near Perth I believe. I have a friend there now returning to the US and would like to have him pick me some up. Thanks.


----------



## JayHawk (Feb 4, 2003)

I not 100% sure but I don't think they are glass. I don't think glass is allowed anymore. I'm pretty sure the series one S14 headlights are plastic. Not sure about the slimmer series 2 lights. I'm from Perth too....
Your friend on holidays? Get him to take some photos of all those skylines driving around the town. Lots of imports... FTOs, GTR, GTS-t, 180sx, Rx7, EVOs etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

On my S14 series 1 the lights are glass. Really really thick glass (i think) JAyhawk can you give any number to RB wannabe for a local wrecker? If not i sugegst you try and get him to call www.japanesemotorsport.com.au 

Your friend more than likely will not be able to fly out of Perth to get home so it might be on his way.

just a suggestion

EVL


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

try japwreck, AGI imports, sss auto parts (all in perth)

last week japwreck had a set of s14 series 1 lights for $450 not including front park lights - should still be available, talk to kyle. s14a lights are as rare as hens teeth.


----------

